# Players in Orlando, FL



## The Crimster (Mar 19, 2002)

I'm starting up a new group of gamers, and looking for fresh recruits.  

I'm really looking for gamers that like playing different genres and systems.  I'm planning on running/playing any/all of the following:

* d20 Cthulhu
* 3E D&D (Specifically, a campaign based upon thieves and a thieves' guild, but open to other ideas)
* Wheel of Time
* Champions 5th Ed.
* Godlike

Not looking for people who:
... are freaks - open for interpretation, but you know who you are;
... sit at the table and contribute nothing;
... sit at the table and try to overshadow everyone;
... have no life outside of gaming;
... want to tell me stories (over and over!) about the character they've been playing since they were 9;
... are into gaming purely for the sake of arguing.

In other words, I play to have fun.  Hopfully you do too!  My email address is in my profile.

The Crimster


----------



## The Crimster (Apr 2, 2002)

Bump


----------



## The Crimster (Apr 25, 2002)

Bumpety-bump-bump-bump.

Need 1 or 2 more people!


----------



## Lalato (Dec 16, 2002)

If you're still looking for players...  I'm game.

I live in downtown Orlando and can drive out as far as Lake Mary/Sanford to the north...  Kissimmee to the south...  UCF to the east...  and Ocoee to the west.

--sam


----------

